# Rock salt



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I know table salt is out of the question, but is rock salt okay as a cheaper alternative to aquarium salt?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I use Kosher Salt. Only $.98 for a 1 lb box.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

darkfalz said:


> I know table salt is out of the question, but is rock salt okay as a cheaper alternative to aquarium salt?


Table salt is fine as long as it says NON IODIZED on it. Morton makes a NON IODIZED salt that I have used for years as an aquarium salt and it's really cheap too.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I had to use a *bunch* of salt once to help cure a diy concrete background for my 75gal. I ended up using this http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=25656-113-25656&lpage=none
I've used it as a general tonic and for ick and I still have half the bag left over.


----------

